
Markdig and Error-Free Programming in F# - todsacerdoti
https://danielbmarkham.locals.com/post/80708/technical-tuesdays-markdig-and-error-free-programming-in-f
======
brianberns
I'm an F# developer, so I'm usually psyched to see F# articles on Hacker News.
In this case, though, I can't even tell what this is supposed to be or why I
should care.

~~~
Dolores12
Same here, after the video i couldn't tell why would this guy want to finish
to the end. He could go with one big try\catch exception that returns empty
array in except block.

------
sourceless
There's nothing in here about error free programming that I can see, just some
fairly basic static typing. Never mind the lack of templating and not treating
HTML like the tree structure it is (wrt modifying image sources).

